# Circuito generador de tiempo muerto en igbt o mosfet



## javierrbo (Sep 14, 2008)

Mi problema radica en que tengo un puente h con cuatro mosfets irf540, para el control de un motor todo funciona correctamente lo estoy usando para controlar un motro de 9 volts 500ma pero en realidad lo necesito para controlar un motor de 24 volts 10A pero no lo he conectado a esta alimentacio ya que solo estos activando los mosfets sin un tiempo muerto y no lo he conectado porque seguramente no me aguantara sin antes ponerle un curcuito de generacion de tiempos muertos  el cual busque en internet y encontre que es necesario generar un tiempo muerto entre el mosfet superior y el inferior es decir sirve para que antes de que un mosfet se enciebda apagaga el otro mosfet del otro lado del puente y le da un pequeño tiempo por lo general de 0-10us, esto para que no se produsca un corto circuito entre los mosfets o igbts, entonces necesito ver si alguien me puede proporcionar información sobre como hacer un circuito que me genere los tiempo muertos cualquier información sera de gran utilidad


----------



## poppez (Sep 23, 2008)

Lo mejor y mas facil es usar un microcontrolador con un sencillo programita de espera.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 23, 2008)

javierrbo, mas sencillo con pasivos. pero debes usar un driver, que driver usas para el puente H?


----------



## poppez (Sep 23, 2008)

Podrías ampliar un poco como se hace una linea de retardo con pasivos?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 23, 2008)

la linea de retardo puede hacerse con un circuito RCD pero la entrada del driver debe ser schmitt trigger, lo que se hace es formar un circuito RC donde el C queda en paralelo con la entrada del driver, de esta manera se limita el tiempo de trepada del flanco acendente, la entrada trigger cambia de estado cuando la señal supera los 2/3 de la tension de fuente, un diodo de alta velocidad (1N4148)  colocado en paralelo con la R, con el catodo mirando hacia la salida del generador de pwm hace que cuando la señal vaya de 1 a 0 el capacitor se descargue rapido, haciendo que el tiempo de retardo de 1 a 0 sea el minimo posible.

en el siguiente link publique un inversor clase D donde uso dos lineas de retardo para generar tiempo muerto, es muy preciso y estable, yo use aprox. 500nS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-clase-d-200w-13986/

agrego que las puertas CD4002 son unicamente para sumar las señales de pwm y para generar la señal complementaria y no influye en la linea de retardo.


----------



## poppez (Sep 24, 2008)

Entiendo con esto que el IR2110 tiene las entradas trigger-schmitt?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 24, 2008)

si poppez, asi es


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 25, 2008)

los driver que utilizo son tlp250 de toshiba, con fuestes aisladas


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 25, 2008)

he encontrado información en internet, de que se puede hacer con unos compuertas unos incersores un capacitor y una resistencia pero es lo mas que he encontrado, nada de esquematicos y/o dibujo y valores de resistencia y capacitor.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 25, 2008)

fijate el esquema que publique javierrbo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-clase-d-200w-13986/
ahi tenes valores y todo


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 25, 2008)

gracias inmediatamente lo checo


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 25, 2008)

veo que utilizaste el ir2110, con el cual si no me equivoco puedes generar el tiempo muerto con capacitores y resistencias, ademas de que este circuito utiliza la tecnica bootstrap o algo asi el cual para su funcionamiento carga y descarga un capacitor este circuito si no me equivoco tiene que funcionar con una señal pwm, pero con en mi caso es distinto yo utilzo el tlp250 y fuentes aisladas asi puedo conectar hechar a andar un motor sin usar pwm

anexo un pdf en el que en la fig 7.4 me muestra un circuito generador de tiempo muerto pero no se que valor deba tener la resistencia y el capacitor para que me genere un tiempo muerto de 1 microsegundo el cual creo es razonablemente bueno para mi aplicacion


----------



## poppez (Sep 28, 2008)

En el fondo es lo mismo, tu circuito tambien hace el retardo con una malla RC igual que la del diseño que se publicó antes.

Solo tienes que calcular la constante de tiempo del oscilador y ajustarla a 1us.


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 30, 2008)

alguien sabe que valor debe tener la resistencia y el capacitor para que me de un microsegundo (us), lo que pasa es que me dicen que necesito un aparato para poder ver el tiempo, pero yo no cuento con dicho aparato (osciloscopio o algo asi).


----------



## poppez (Sep 30, 2008)

Es tan sencillo como R x C = 1u
Busca una combinación que se aproxime a tus necesidades


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 30, 2008)

con 6k8 y 150pF tendras cerca de 1 microseg.


----------



## poppez (Oct 1, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> la entrada trigger cambia de estado cuando la señal supera los 2/3 de la tension de fuente



El tiempo calculado con R*C es el que tarda en condensador en alcanzar los 2/3 de la tensión?
Es que me tenia un poco confundido ese dato, pues pensaba que el tiempo muerto efectivo sería tambien 2/3 de R*C


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 2, 2008)

probalo, no todos los schmitt trigger son iguales, algunos son a 1/3 y 2/3 y otros no, no me acuerdo especificamente con el ir2110, pero estoy seguro que con 6K8 y 150pF te va a dar cercano a 1uS porque en este preciso momento lo estoy usando asi.


----------



## poppez (Oct 9, 2008)

hazard, a ver si me puedes ayudar con esta duda con el IR2110.

En el datasheet :

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0791/0900766b807910a3.pdf

Aparece una conexión tipica y veo que hay una tension Vdd referenciada a Vss que es para las entradas digitales.

Mi problema es con el voltaje Vcc, que es para activar el mosfet de la parte baja.
Vcc se puede referenciar a Vss o tiene que estar referenciada a la masa del bus de continua por fuerza?

El esquema que subiste no me lo aclara mucho porque tu obtienes los 15V desde los 72V del bus de continua y me hago un lio 


En definitiva, ¿la fuente de 15V puede ser totalmente independiente de la de 72V?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 9, 2008)

poppez, el punto de gnd digital (DGND) es la que queda a 0V, el punto de gnd de potencia, pata 2 (PGND) puede estar hasta +-5V con respecto a DGND, por otro lado, ese punto Pata 2 es el retorno de gate del driver inferior (LDRV) y debe estar colocado lo mas proximo al source/emitter del mosfet/igbt de abajo; pata 3 (+15V de LDRV) puede ser puesto en paralelo con +VCC (pata 9) si es que DGND y PGND son solidarios, la pata 5 (source del mosfet de arriba) es flotante, y debe estar puesto al source/emitter del mosfet/igbt de arriba, la pata 6 es la alimentacion flotante del driver de arriba (HDRV) y para que este este alimentado se utiliza una tecnica llamada bootstrap, que funciona de la sig. manera:

cuando arranca el circuito el Capacitor de desacople de la fuente aislada esta descargado, pero el capacitor de desacople de la fuente de LDRV si esta con 15Vcc, el transistor de abajo conmuta (cuando debe hacerlo), haciendo que la pata 5 vaya cerca de PGND, en ese momento el diodo ultrafast que une +VCC de LDRV con el +VCC de HDRV queda en directa, cargando el Capacitor de la fuente aislada; en el momento que LDRV manda a apagar el transistor de abajo, la fuente aislada queda suelta, sin referencia a nada, el diodo pasa a inversa y el capacitor cargado, cuando la señal de HDRV manda a encender el transistor de arriba, lo que sucede es que el driver transfiere la energia almacenada en el capacitor al gate del mosfet, haciendo que este conmute. por esta razon debes considerar la capacidad de este capacitor para que la energia que pueda almacenar sea mas que suficiente para mantener al transistor de arriba conduciendo, y que tampoco sea de tal valor que el diodo de bootstrap no llegue a cargaro al 100%


----------



## poppez (Oct 9, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> pata 3 (+15V de LDRV) puede ser puesto en paralelo con +VCC (pata 9) si es que DGND y PGND son solidarios



Muchas gracias por tu detallada explicación, así da gusto.

Ahora bien, puedo poner en contacto libremente DGND y PGND?
Ya me imaginaba que si son solidarios no problem.

Si no es mucha molestia, echa un vistazo a este esquema y me dices si lo puedo hacer así o si no como debo hacerlo.

En realidad no uso el IR2110, si no el IR2213 que soporta 1200V, pero por lo demás son gemelos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 9, 2008)

me imagino que no habra problemas. pero debes tener cierto cuidado con el punto donde unes DGND con PGND, ya que pueden aparecer corrientes parasitas que te generen pulsos espurios de tension, haciendo que la logica batatee (mande fruta o algo por el estilo) generalmente esto ocurre cuando se manejan muchos amperios en la etapa de mañobra y tambien depende de cuan sensible es el control de logica pwm.


----------



## poppez (Oct 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias, era eso lo que quería saber. Me tenía preocupado esa alimentación, entonces lo pruebo y si me da problemas ya veré como los puedo subsanar.

Esa corriete espuria podria llegar a dañar el integrado?

mi corriente en la etapa de potencia es de unos 90A máximo.



Por otra parte, he visto en otro hilo del foro que la opción de disparar con transformadores de pulsos daba buen resultado para un convertidor buck:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/problema-convertidor-buck-0-600v-14344/

Una topología como la de la siguiente imagen me evitaría interconectar masas ya que no necesitaría driver y ademas me asegura el aislamiento.
Ves algún inconveniernte en hacerlo así? es siempre mejor opción un driver?

Saludos


----------



## poppez (Oct 20, 2008)

Alguien ha probado a controlar el puente de IGBT's como puse en el comentario anterior?

Imagino que funciona, pero con la corriente que quiero controlar igual da problemas... :-s

Saludos


----------

